
A mini game to learn to type fast built with core.async - twww
https://github.com/teawaterwire/type-letter
======
matthieu-b
Not bad I am a big fan of core.async, you definitely need to add a leaderboard
though...

~~~
twww
Didn't think of adding a leaderboard before. Will do it then :)

------
joshcroad
Love that it's built in core.async! It definitely needs a leaderboard though

~~~
twww
I guess that needs to be prioritized on my roadmap then!

